# George Martin has died



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Passed at 90, according to a tweet from Ringo Starr. He had a huge impact.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Didn't know he was ill


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I heard it was a rumor.....but now I see its true.....


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Seems an attack of old age. He was 90. Was never a great fan of the Beatles but without Martin they would have been just another boy band. Great producer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

They were lucky to have such a talented man at the helm, especially when it came to orchestral arrangements.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

"attack of old age" !!!!! The man was a far better musician than most on here could ever hope to be and I think any mention of him is well worthy of a more respectful remark than this.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We will probably never be able to apportion credit between Martin and the Beatles themselves for the Beatles' astonishing, revolutionary musical diversity; that productive, fertile diversity is unmatched anywhere in Rock or Pop. Their range was so wide that one can separate out whole categories of song to focus on--I often just listen to their druggy, psychedelic, mystical, "stoned" songs as a musical world unto itself. Martin and the Beatles: what a team!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Though I do count myself a Beatles fan and have in my library quite a number of discs (LP and CD) from the Fab Four (including the complete albums sets of the Remastered Stereo and Mono on both LP and CD and the box set of the "American Albums" as well as the complete Beatles in the old Parlophone "blue box"...), I paid my personal tribute to Martin and his production skills by listening to the 1975 LP titled HISTORY: AMERICA'S GREATEST HITS (Warner Bros. Records BSK3110) which album was "Produced by George Martin" and features such hits as "A Horse With No Name", "Ventura Highway", "Tin Man" and "Sister Golden Hair". A great album, no doubt. Martin contributed varying degrees of production, arrangements, and remixing on each of the songs on the album.







and


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Huge loss. The Beatles simply would not have been the same without him.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Seems an attack of old age. He was 90. Was never a great fan of the Beatles but without Martin they would have been just another boy band. Great producer.


Since you say you were never a great fan, I'll assume that you haven't listened, as I have, with the greatest of attention and scrutiny to their remarkable output. I can assure you that while George Martin was an integral part of their recordings and a perfect match for their studio creativity, they were never just 'another boy band'. The material speaks for itself and as huge a fan as I am of Martin's contribution, without the Beatles he may well have remained an excellent but little known producer of novelty songs and the like.


----------

